# NV G-Sync debunked?



## IluBabe (29. Januar 2015)

Im wesentlich geht es darum, dass ein Nutzer sich intensiver mit der G-Sync Technik beschäftigt hat und er sich gefragt wie es möglich wäre keinen teuren G-Sync Monitor anschaffen zu müssen. Durch reengineering des Modul kam er zu einer Erkenntnis, die im folgenden augeführt wird.

Dabei hat sich herausgestellt, das das G-Sync Modul was in die Monitore verbaut wird ein DRM Komponenten Schutz ist. Nvidia nutzt eine Adaptive-Sync Prozess, der treiberseitig läuft. Nunmehr ist Adaptive-Sync auf vielen Monitoren mit Display Port 1.2 zu nutzen. Was im G-Sync Monitor an sich schlummert ist ein Altera Security FPGAs. Dieser hat laut der Aussage des Nutzers den alleinigen Zweck der NV-GPU zu sagen, ja das Modul ist da, du darfst die Option für G-Sync dem Nutzer anbieten. ("Basically the NVIDIA drivers control everything between the G-sync Module and the Geforce GPU. The truth is that the G-sync Module does nothing else than confirm that the module is right here.")

Nunmehr ist es dem Nutzer gelungen ein NV-Treiber so umzuschreiben, dass dieser die Abfrage ob der Monitor ein G-Snyc Modul hat umgeht. Somit ist die Option offen bei bestimmten Geräten G-Sync auch ohne eingebautes Modul zu benutzen. Funktionieren tut diese kreative Treiberänderung auf Monitoren von: Yamakasi, Crossover, Dell, Asus (for example PB278Q), etc and MSI, Alienware, Asus, etc Laptops. Kompatibel sind CPUs G6xx to G9xx Reihen inklussive der mobilen Chips.



Vorab die Zwei bisherigen Artikel des Nutzers sind gelinde gesagt konfus aufgebaut. Aber wer des englischen mächtig ist findet sich schon zurecht nach lurzer Zeit.
Truth about the G-sync Marketing Module (NVIDIA using VESA Adaptive Sync Technology – Freesync) | GAMENAB

Den modifizierten Treiber findet ihr hier (Gamenab G-sync 374.25 Download.): Nvidia G-sync Hack (working on every monitor ?) DP1.2 and EDP | GAMENAB

Und hier noch ein Youtube Clip, dass der Treiber besagte Funktion freischalten soll:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-cl=84924572&x-yt-ts=1422411861&v=qZYfnpH3JWg

Achtung:
Ich habe es bei meinem PB238 versucht, leider scheint dieser Monitor trotz DP nicht die Spezifikationen zu treffen, wie der Große Bruder PB278Q. Würde mich freuen, wenn es tatsächlich positive Resultate gibt. Der Treiber funktionier jedenfalls wie ein normaler NV Treiber bei mir. Virenbefall hab ich beim Herunterladen mit meinen bescheidenen Mitteln nicht feststellen können. Auch etwas skeptisch bin ich dahingehend, das eine Privatperson dieses herausgefunden haben soll, wobei man doch meinen mag, das AMD mehr Ressourcen hat um einen G-Sync Monitor zu reengineeren und es auch diesen hätte mit dem FPGA Chip auffallen müssen. Warum haben sie geschwiegen und nicht es NV angekreidet. Nunja soviel zu meiner Skepsis. Macht euch selbst ein Bild. Von daher ist jeder Geforce Nutzer auf eigene Gefahr hin eingeladen es selber zu testen.

Aufmerksam wurde ich auf diese modifizierten Treiber durch das Reddit Thema: [Rumor] Truth about the G-sync Marketing Module (NVIDIA using VESA Adaptive Sync Technology ? Freesync) : hardware


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: NV G-Sync debunked*

Der Typ labert BS. Es ist schon schlicht Unsinn, dass jeder DP1.2-fähige Monitor Adaptive Sync unterstützt.
Mehr zum Thema hier: 3DCenter Forum - nVidia - G-Sync nichts als ein DRM für VESA Adaptive V-Sync? Mod-Treiber für jeden Monitor! - Seite 3


----------



## aloha84 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: NV G-Sync debunked*

In meinen Augen hat er lediglich die Schaltfläche "Gsync" im Treiber freigeschaltet, das ist schön und gut......bringt nur nix.


----------



## XeT (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: NV G-Sync debunked*

Thema wurde schon oft genug aufgezeigt. Sogar heute morgen schon. Würde gsync gehen über dp, würde auch freesync gehen. Geht aber auch nicht. Wenn dann wird es mit einem async Monitor gehen. Laptops haben sowas. Solange es also keine freesync->async Monitor gibt, kann man dazu nichts sagen.


----------



## IluBabe (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: NV G-Sync debunked*

Wie schon geschrieben bin ich auch sehr skeptisch, schließlich wäre es so schön einfach, hätte sicherlich auch AMD da schon ihren Teil zu beigetragen G-Sync ans Kreuz zu nageln. Nun gut. Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, hätte es sich wirklich so einfach machen lassen.



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Der Typ labert BS. Es ist schon schlicht Unsinn, dass jeder DP1.2-fähige Monitor Adaptive Sync unterstützt.
> Mehr zum Thema hier: 3DCenter Forum - nVidia - G-Sync nichts als ein DRM für VESA Adaptive V-Sync? Mod-Treiber für jeden Monitor! - Seite 3


Das 3dcenter ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.

Es gibt auch diesen Kommentar auf overclock.net:
Nvidia G-Sync FREE on DP 1.2 Monitors - Page 5



> It works on my GT72 Dominator laptop with 980M. I'm baffled and starting not to trust it abit because it doesn't work for many people.
> I tried the pendulum demo and the difference are clear, The movements are alot smoother. Tried it on BF4 and Call of duty and the frames and input were more consistent.
> 
> Heres a screenshot of the option unlocked for me.
> http://i.imgur.com/b1HDIjp.jpg


Es sei mal dahingestellt, in wie weit es tatsächlich funzt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Januar 2015)

Bei uns geht es nicht http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...king-prescht-vor-post7135226.html#post7135226

Und wir brauchen jetzt echt keine mehrfachen Threads zu diesem Thema.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/374490-g-sync-fake.html


----------



## IluBabe (29. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Und wir brauchen jetzt echt keine mehrfachen Threads zu diesem Thema.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/374490-g-sync-fake.html


Sry dafür, den Thread hab ich wohl übersehen und deshalb die News gemacht. Jedenfalls ist es Viral. Bei "G Sync - Fake?" hätte ich wohl denken können sollen müssen, dass es das selbe ist. Wobei Fake ja das falsche Wort ist. Funktioniert ja an sich. Nur das wie es funzt ist halt noch nicht zufriedenstellend usn allen klar.




PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bei uns geht es nicht


gut zu wissen.


----------



## Gluksi (30. Januar 2015)

Bei mir geht g-Sync..@ PG 278Q.. ok ich troll schonn wieder


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube eher, das der Treiber Türen im System öffnen soll.
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Amd dahinter steckt, natürlich lässt sich dies nicht beweisen... zeitlich würde es passen, Zufall, nein.


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Januar 2015)

ΔΣΛ;7142830 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube eher, das der Treiber Türen im System öffnen soll.
> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Amd dahinter steckt, natürlich lässt sich dies nicht beweisen... zeitlich würde es passen, Zufall, nein.



:facepalm:

Es hat sich inzwischen herausgestellt, dass eine alpha-Version des Treibers für mobiles G-Sync geleakt ist und dieser die Grundlage für die Aussagen dieses Dampfplauderers war. Mobile G-Sync Confirmed and Tested with Leaked Alpha Driver | PC Perspective

Witziges Detail: ratet mal was die ersten "G-Sync"-fähigen Laptops gar nicht haben.... genau, das allmächtige G-Sync-Modul. 
Stattdessen nur embedded Displayport und Displayscaler mit Fähigkeit zu variablem Refresh... ich glaube_ sowas ähnliches _ist auch für Desktop-Monitore angekündigt, mit DP1.2a. Kann aber ja gar nicht funktionieren, ohne das tolle G-Sync 200-Taler-FPGA, nach Ansicht einiger hier


----------



## Rolk (31. Januar 2015)

Ich steig da mit meinen wackligen Englischkenntnissen nicht ganz durch. Heisst das jetzt das "G-Sync-fähige" Laptops Free-Sync nutzen, aber G-Sync draufsteht oder ist G-Sync komplett Fake?


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Januar 2015)

G-Sync in Laptops ist das gleiche wie FreeSync, nämlich die Nutzung der AdaptiveSync-Fähigkeit nach DisplayPort-Spezifikation (hier eDP, in zukünftigen Desktopmonitoren dann DP1.2a).


----------



## izanagi23 (31. Januar 2015)

kurzum, macht es überhaupt Sinn einen gsync Monitor "jetzt diesen Februar" zu kaufen ?


----------



## yingtao (31. Januar 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich steig da mit meinen wackligen Englischkenntnissen nicht ganz durch. Heisst das jetzt das "G-Sync-fähige" Laptops Free-Sync nutzen, aber G-Sync draufsteht oder ist G-Sync komplett Fake?



G-Sync ist das selbe wie Freesync. Das Modul macht das was die Scaler in den Freesync Monitoren macht. Nachdem AMD Freesync angekündigt hatte gab es ein Interview mit einem Ingenieur von Nvidia und da wurde gesagt das beides die selbe Technik ist und man das G-Sync Modul bauen musste, da es damals einfach keinen Scaler auf dem Markt für Monitore gab der das konnte. Jetzt wo es Scaler gibt die das können kann Nvidia eigentlich mit ihrem eigenen G-Sync Modul aufhören und das ganze auf jedem Monitor mit Adaptive Sync unterstützen.

Das G-Sync Modul war nie irgendwas mächtiges sondern einfach nur ein Prototyp für die neuen Scaler. Das es ein programmierbarer Chip ist macht Sinn, da Nvidia sicherlich nur wenig Ahnung vom entwickeln von Scalern hat. Ich meine in einem Interview gelesen zu haben das Nvidia 3 Jahre an ihrem G-Sync Modul gearbeitet haben und den ersten Release nicht halten konnten, weil sie einen Fehler im Modul hatten den Asus gefunden hat wodurch die ersten Monitore erst 6 Monate später auf den Markt kamen. Die anderen Scalerhersteller haben in unter einem Jahr einen neuen Scaler entwickelt und auf den Markt gebracht.

Das interessante an der ganzen Geschichte ist das es einen Treiber gibt der G-Sync über Adaptive Sync unterstützt. Vor kurzem hieß es noch von Nvidia das man aktuell keine Pläne dazu hat G-Sync über Adaptive Sync zu unterstützen was sich in der Zukunft aber ändern könnte und nun gibt es einen alpha Treiber. Ich denke damit sind die Monitore mit G-Sync Modul dann Geschichte. Die Laptoptreiber funktionieren mit einer modifizierten .inf-Datei auch mit Desktop GPUs.


----------



## Cross-Flow (31. Januar 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Es hat sich inzwischen herausgestellt, dass eine alpha-Version des Treibers für mobiles G-Sync geleakt ist und dieser die Grundlage für die Aussagen dieses Dampfplauderers war. Mobile G-Sync Confirmed and Tested with Leaked Alpha Driver | PC Perspective
> 
> ...



Danke für die Erklärung 

Das G-Sync "Modul" ist nur ein DRM-Modul!

NV sitzt genau wie ATi-AMD in diesem VESA Gremium, und Adaptive Sync ist ja nichts neues - gibt es schon lange im Mobile Bereich. Das Adaptive Sync früher oder später für den Desktop kommt ist nur die logische Konsequenz!

Eventuell ist deswegen auch so viel Zeit zwischen der Ankündigung von G-Sync und der Verfügbarkeit der ersten Monitore vergangen? Wollte man den Kunden heiß auf eine Technik machen mit der NV eigentlich gar nicht soooo viel zu tun hat? Wollte man einfach schon mal im voraus den Kunden - die Kuh - melken?

Natürlich alles nur Spekulationen...


----------



## Cross-Flow (31. Januar 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> ... oder ist G-Sync komplett Fake?



This! 

Ein Auszug aus dem p3Dn Forum:

http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/images/misc/quote_icon.png Zitat von *SPINA* http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/images/buttons/viewpost-right.png                 G-Sync eignet sich nicht als Angriffspunkt auf nVidia. Besser man geht andere Baustellen an, wie CUDA, PhysX oder Mantle.
Da haben wir ja das Probelm. Du denkst hier wird Nvidia angegriffen nur so aus Spaß. Dass Gsync funktioniert streitet niemand ab. Der Punkt ist der Haufen Lügen in der Kommunikation über die verwendete Technik. GSync ist ein großer Bluff der aus nichts anderem besteht als AdaptiveSync und einem DRM-Modul. Was du daran so Toll findest ist mir eigentlich völlig unklar.

 Auf der Negativseite stehen:


erhöhte unnötige Kosten für Hersteller und Kunden
Höherer Stromverbrauch und daher für Mobile nicht geeignet
fehlende Anschlüße oder 2 Scalerchips für DVI, HDMI und VGA um das zu kompensieren (noch höhere Kosten und noch höherer Stromverbrauch)
30Hz als unteres Limit und somit keine Hilfe für Cineasten im Bereich 23,97-30 FPS
Beschränkung auf einen Hersteller (auch wenn das der einzige Grund ist warum GSync existiert ist es ein Negativpunkt aus Kundensicht)

 Diese Negativpunkte sind künstlich und wären nicht nötig wenn man sich an den VESA-Standard hielte - aber Moment...das tut man, hat es aber nur nicht richtig und mit allen Features implementiert. Hinzu kommt, dass Nvidia trotz blumiger Versprechen noch nicht mal Ansatzweise mitgeteilt hat worin denn GSync besser sein soll und welche Eigenschaften denn dazu führen sollen. Die technischen Spezifikationen bieten hierbei lediglich 768 MB Speicher auf dem Modul an, welche AdaptiveSync Technik nicht benötigt - GSync aber auch nicht da die gerenderten Frames direkt an den Monitor gehen und üblicherweise die GPU genug Platz hat im VRAM für Backbuffer und Frontbuffer - ausser natürlich sie haben das als Ersatz für die Speicherlüge bei der GTX970 gedacht.

 Nachdem das Modul nun entzaubert wurde und offensichtlich nicht benötigt wird um Adaptive Frameraten zu erreichen, steht du hier und sagst ist ja alles Toll?

                            Wenn Scaler für DP, die Adaptive Sync unterstützen, vor der Einführung von G-Sync an der Tagesordnung gewesen wären, dann hätte nVidia zu Beginn bestimmt kein teures FPGA verbaut (inzwischen tun es 08/15 ASICs) und für FreeSync würden sich die Monitorhersteller überstürzen abertausende Firmware Updates nachzureichen.                     


Diese Einschätzung geht aber völlig an der Realität vorbei die Nvidia mit seinen Kunden praktiziert. Das ist weder ein Argument noch kann irgendjemand bestätigen, dass diese eigenen ASICs mit GSync existieren. Wo soll es einen Monitor damit geben? 
 Firmware Updates gehen nur bei intern mit eDP angebundenen Monitoren und nicht mit LVDS - die meisten Monitore sind aber intern nicht mit eDP angeschlossen. Ausser eben einigen Notebook-Modellen die jetzt schon den Beweis antreten, dass Nvidias Modul nicht benötigt wird.

 Reicht es nicht wenn Nvidia selber einen Haufen falscher Technischer Daten kommuniziert - du solltest nicht noch mehr Eigenschaften dazu dichten wenn du sie nicht harten Fakten untermauern kannst. Wo sind die technischen Dokumente die auch nur eine Behauptung deinerseits stützen? Du kannst dich hier gerne weiter als Nvidias PR-Manager betätigen, doch bitte nur mit Links zu Beweisen zu dem was du dir zusammen dichtest. Dies ist nicht der Spekulationsthread.

 Und eDP ungleich DP ist der unsinnigste Satz in deinem Beitrag und zeigt dass du gar nicht verstehst was damit bewiesen ist. Mit interner eDP Anbindung sind Monitore alls ASycn-fähig. DP lässt sich an eDP anbinden um GPUs mit DP zu verwenden. Lies den Link und lerne wie man es macht ohne ein eigenes Modul zu kreieren - Aber dafür war wohl kein Budget mehr übrig nachdem alle an dem tollen Modul gearbeitet haben das nicht mal die Standard-Features für Monitore bieten kann.

 Wie kann man es Gutheißen wenn ein Unternehmen völlig ohne eigene Entwicklung einen VESA-Standard versucht zu maskieren und sich daran zu bereichern? Jemand der auch nur einen Cent im Leben für einen Monitor ausgeben musste kann das doch auf keiner Ebene gut finden und auch noch verteidigen. An deiner Stelle würde ich jetzt mal ein paar Tage ruhig abwarten, bis die ganzen Fakten Stück für Stück aus Nvidias Lügnernase gezogen wurden bevor du hier weiterhin falsche Dinge erzählst die teilweise schon längst widerlegt sind. Das nenne ich Wunschdenken - wobei ich mich Frage warum du dir das wünschst. Halt dich an die Fakten und hör auf hier Nebelkerzen zu streuen. Du argumentierst aus Unternehmersicht und nicht aus Verbrauchersicht.

*--- Update ---*

Mehr Informationen die das bestätigen:
http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/news...ia_g_sync.html

                            Die Tatsachen liegen allerdings etwas anders. Der Betreiber von GameNab hatte vom Asus Nordic Support einen Treiber zugeschickt bekommen, in dem aus Versehen eine experimentelle Funktion eingebaut war, die G-Sync betrifft. Mit diesem Treiber ist G-Sync tatsächlich ohne Modul möglich, allerdings nur auf speziellen Displays. die vor allem in Laptops verbaut werden und einen »embedded DisplayPort« (eDP) unterstützen. Das ist beispielsweise bei einem Asus G751 der Fall. Pikanterweise waren es auch genau diese eDP-Displays, die AMD seinerzeit für die ersten Präsentationen von Freesync verwendete.* Die Funktionen, die in eDP-Displays vorhanden sind, sind auch die Grundlage für die neuen Freesync-Monitore.* 

Les mal echt weiter ja, die haben Ahnung die Jungs!

#update2

*Update:
* PCPer hat nun das funktionieren von Gsync ohne ein GSync Modul bestätigt. Ausführliche Tests und Erläuterungen:
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphic...d-Alpha-Driver
*Ebenso hat Nvidia mit den Testergebnissen konfrontiert bestätigt, dass Gsync auf Notebooks kein Gsync-Modul benötigen wird.*

							NVIDIA will release G-Sync on mobile devices without the requirement of a G-Sync module, 


Quellen:
http://gamenab.net/2015/01/26/truth-...logy-freesync/
http://gamenab.net/2015/01/24/nvidia...every-monitor/
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldu...t-2529302.html
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldu...s-2529523.html

Jop, das G-Sync Modul ist und bleibt DRM


----------



## Hugara (1. Februar 2015)

Habe heute besagten Treiber aus dem Netz gezogen und auf meinem ASUS G751 Notebook mit GTX970m installiert...... Der Haken steht auf G-Sync aktiviert und bei der Pendeldemo von NVIDIA funzt das.... werde mal ein paar runden zocken und den unterschied bestaunen....


----------



## Superwip (1. Februar 2015)

Wundert mich nicht, ich habe das schon lange vermutet.

Das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht das G-Sync auf jedem DP 1.2 Monitor läuft geschweige denn problemlos.

Wichtig ist wohl das:
-Das Panel per eDP angesteuert wird und Adaptive Sync unterstützt
-Der Scaler das DP Signal unverändert an das Panel weiterleiten kann oder falls nicht ebenfalls Adaptive Sync unterstützt

Es ist davon auszugehen das nur wenige aktuelle Desktop Monitore aber viele Notebook Monitore diese Anforderungen erfüllen.


----------



## izanagi23 (1. Februar 2015)

Kann mich wer aufklären...  welche Top (Desktop)Modelle können den adaptives vsync ohne das gsync extra ? Oder gibt es die noch nicht.


----------



## Superwip (1. Februar 2015)

> Kann mich wer aufklären...  welche Top (Desktop)Modelle können den  adaptives vsync ohne das gsync extra ? Oder gibt es die noch nicht.



Offiziell unterstützen wohl alle Monitore adaptive sync welche AMDs "FreeSync" unterstützen und damit beworben werden. Das erste Modell dieser Art ist der BenQ XL2730Z. In näherer Zukunft werden noch weitere folgen.

Möglicherweise gibt es auch einige weitere Monitore welche Adaptive Sync inoffiziell unterstützen eine vollständige Liste dieser Monitore oder eine Garantie das es im Einzelfall problemlos funktioniert gibt es aber nicht. Der Iiyama ProLite B2888UHSU-B1 ist etwa ein solches Modell.


----------



## SimonG (15. Februar 2015)

Seit bekannt ist, dass G-Sync auf Notebook auch ohne Modul möglich sein soll ist für mich das ominöse G-Sync Modul demystifiziert.
Zumindest bei Monitoren, die nativ Adaptive Sync unterstützen ist kein extra Modul nötig. Das nennt AMD Freesync.

Ich vermute Nvidia hat, zu Zeiten als Adaptive Sync nicht üblich bzw. bekannt war, begonnen das G-Sync Modul zu entwickeln. Das hat nicht wie geplant funktioniert und dauerte zu lange. Die Hersteller von Monitoren bzw. Panels waren einfach schneller mit Adaptive Sync. Nvidia hat sich also verschätzt und G-Sync zu früh angekündigt. Sie dachten, ja dass sie schneller fertig werden. AMD hat schnell geschaltet und Adaptive Sync den Marketing-Namen Freesync verpasst. Mittlerweile ist Adaptive Sync standardisiert und wird von Monitoren unterstützt. Es gibt also technisch keinen Grund mehr für ein extra Modul.
Nvidias Marketing hat aber wie üblich dermaßen auf den Putz gehauen, dass es jetzt peinlich wäre zuzugeben, dass man nun doch nix anderes mehr macht als AMD. Der neue Plan von Nvidia war dann einfach niemandem zu erzählen, dass man auch "nur" Adaptive Sync macht. Das ist aber ebenfalls schief gelaufen, da ein Treiber, der G-Sync auf einen Asus Notebook ohne G-Sync Modul freischaltet, seinen Weg an die Öffentlichkeit gefunden hat. Nvidia ist das aber wurscht, denn der 0815-Kunde weiß von der ganzen Geschichte ja nix und glaubt eh alles, was auf der Packung steht. Selbst, wenn das G-Sync Modul nicht mehr ist als ein grüner Sticker auf dem Monitorrand.

Ja, ich weiß das sind alles Mutmaßungen. Mir erscheint der Ablaub so aber am wahrscheinlichsten.


----------

